# Tivo - Universal Remote - Very Strange things!! Help!



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys,

So I brought my buddies 240 that I had modded out for him back down to my house (i live 2 hours away) to fix it for him (when he did the 9.3 update, he did something wrong). I get all the way home and realize I forgot the freaking remote! I thought about what I could do and realized I had a fairly new universal remote. I look in the code book for it and sure enough, TiVo has like 7 numbers. 

I loaded the 7.22-oth using the SApper, and tried the codes, success! Everything worked. So I'd get through guided setup, connect to the service, download the new software, update using the slicer and then i boot up, and it works for a minute (just long enough for me to go into system information to see the software version to verify to the update, and now that I think about it, each time it quit I was in system information) and then all of the buttons except the channel down, and the traverse left button completely stop working! I've tried this twice and it does the same thing every time. They yellow LED on the front confirms it receives the IR signal, but it doesn't do anything on the interface.

I don't understand it one bit. Could it be that maybe when I access my system information something gets written over or modified that ruins that I/O? That is the only logical thing I can think of. I am going to try it one more time tonight, this time, instead of using the TiVo interface I'm going to use my bash to check the version to verify. 

I just think this is the strangest thing. Granted I will have my TiVo remote back soon, but like any other small time hacker, I can't wait that long! 

Anybody have any thoughts?

Thanks!

edit: I looked around a bit and discovered a thread on the page about using sendkey through serial to move the interface... hopefully this will work just so i can get it all set up, but my worry is that the TiVo remote wont work entirely either. 

Joe


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Possibly the remote address is getting munged somewhere in the process.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Possibly the remote address is getting munged somewhere in the process.


To clarify, to allow the use of multiple tivos in the same environment, it supports several device#s. Device 0 is the universal, and all tivos are supposed to respond to it. By default, tivo's peanut remotes send signals as Device 0, so he shouldn't have any problems.

It may be that some of the codes on your universal are either improperly programmed Device#s, or broken in some other way... I'd try a different code.

BTW, The way you change which device# the tivo responds to is by going to the SysInfo screen (coincidence? I think not). The next button press the tivo receives determines, it will use whichever device# that signal corresponds to. (for the pedants: "it will use the device# to which that signal corresponds")


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> It may be that some of the codes on your universal are either improperly programmed Device#s, or broken in some other way... I'd try a different code.


I've tried all codes. They all have the same functionality after it screws up.



BTUx9 said:


> BTW, The way you change which device# the tivo responds to is by going to the SysInfo screen (coincidence? I think not). The next button press the tivo receives determines, it will use whichever device# that signal corresponds to. (for the pedants: "it will use the device# to which that signal corresponds")


Can you explain this a bit more clearly? What i understand you were trying to say is that when I go to the System info screen, the next button i push determines the device# the Tivo will be looking for from the remote? Not sure I follow all of this.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Rushingjs said:


> Can you explain this a bit more clearly? What i understand you were trying to say is that when I go to the System info screen, the next button i push determines the device# the Tivo will be looking for from the remote? Not sure I follow all of this.


In the System Info screen, scroll down to where it says 'Remote Address', Whatever the Tivo receives on that screen will change the remote address for the remote code so the tivo will respond to, there are basically 10 sets, 0 (not set), and 1-9.


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> In the System Info screen, scroll down to where it says 'Remote Address', Whatever the Tivo receives on that screen will change the remote address for the remote code so the tivo will respond to, there are basically 10 sets, 0 (not set), and 1-9.


But wait... if it changes the remote address to whatever the remote is, why would it STOP working when i got on this page? Or is that something I have actually change with the remote under the remote address value. And i would image from what is mentioned above, I need to set it to 0?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Rushingjs said:


> But wait... if it changes the remote address to whatever the remote is, why would it STOP working when i got on this page? Or is that something I have actually change with the remote under the remote address value. And i would image from what is mentioned above, I need to set it to 0?


Ordinarily it would isolate to that 1 remote code. On the Tivo remote holding Tivo button and the pause til the remote light comes on then press a number will set the address.


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Ordinarily it would isolate to that 1 remote code. On the Tivo remote holding Tivo button and the pause til the remote light comes on then press a number will set the address.


Ok, thanks for the info. While you were giving this to me throughout the day, I just redid everything. I just didnt go to the system info page and it works fine. But its good to know these things... you learn something new everyday!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Ordinarily it would isolate to that 1 remote code. On the Tivo remote holding Tivo button and the pause til the remote light comes on then press a number will set the address.


Actually, nothing gets set until after you press the right cursor arrow. If you exit out of the system information sctreen without setting the code, I believe that nothing changes. I say this because the remote code ID does not change to the number you entered until you press the cursor arrow.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> Actually, nothing gets set until after you press the right cursor arrow. If you exit out of the system information sctreen without setting the code, I believe that nothing changes. I say this because the remote code ID does not change to the number you entered until you press the cursor arrow.


I have not found that to be the case. Any button press seems to change the remote code on all of the TiVo units that I have tested.


----------

